# Neue Seite ohne Menue und Adressleiste



## zorc68 (27. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

ich möchte von meiner Homepage eine neue Seite laden, die keine Menueleiste und keine Adressleiste besitzt. Muss ich das im head definieren und wenn ja wie?
Bitte helft mir.
Danke
Marc


----------



## fluessig (27. Januar 2004)

Wenn ich so eine Seite kennen würde, könnte ich dir das sofort sagen:
Such dir doch einfach eine Seite die sowas macht und schau dir den Quellcode an (Rechte Maustaste -> Quelltext anzeigen)


----------



## Fabian H (27. Januar 2004)

Mit rinem HTML wirst du da leider nicht weiter kommen.

Du brauchst dazu JavaScript.
Der Aufruf könnte z.B. so aussehen:

```
window.open("neueseite.html", "_blank", "menubar=no,location=no");
```

Die restlichen Parameter, um das Aussehen des PopUps zu gestalten findest du
z.B. bei SelfHTML:
http://www.selfhtml.net/javascript/objekte/window.htm#open


----------

